# Bedroom Wardrobes Prices



## fifibelle (26 Jan 2009)

Hi I recently got a quote to have bedroom wardrobes fitted- 8ft wide at approx 1800 Euro.  Not slider robes company but a similar one.  I thought this was expensive.  I did notice that you can buy flat pack wardrobes in B & Q for around 600Euro and noticed them up north for £300 Stg.  Anyone any ideas or suggestions, does the first quote sound too expensive or does anyone know a reasonable cabinet maker.


----------



## TomC (26 Jan 2009)

Cash and carry kitchens have nice wardrobes, you go into them with your measurements and they give you the options as well as a quote you can also see the quality of them as they have them on display. They are delivered out and require a handyman type to put them together. I have no affiliation to them but did this and they worked out very nice for a very reasonable price.


----------



## dubgem (26 Jan 2009)

I have Ikea wardrobes that my Dad put together.  You can put together different combinations of carcasses and doors, as well as whatever interior fittings you like (which you can easily move or change at a later date).  I have a two metre-wide sliding-door one, with one door (high quality) mirror and the other plain white and I'm delighted with it.

You can check out their range here, but if you download their Pax wardrobe planner (here) you can literally put together your own customised wardrobe and it'll tell you how much it will cost you in the Belfast store (so you can subtract stuff or go for cheaper doors or whatever if you have to).


----------



## Sandals (26 Jan 2009)

Heavins in athlone do flat pack kitchens and wardrobes. Excellent quality and v relaible servce. Double wardrobe and single wardrobe (shelved) with pelmet, cornice, hinges, handles etc €680 (that was when they had 10% of total in sale). Got my kitchen there too, would highly recommend them. Free delivery too and I live about 40 minutes from athlone.


----------



## f1_jb (26 Jan 2009)

I'm having wardrobes fitted in 2 bedrooms on Wednesday costing me €1700 all in, I also get a quote for €2850 for exactly the same wardrobes doors, handles, the lot. Its amazing the differance in prices out there. I will post a link to some photos when there finished the job. 

John


----------



## S.L.F (26 Jan 2009)

fifibelle said:


> Hi I recently got a quote to have bedroom wardrobes fitted- 8ft wide at approx 1800 Euro. Not slider robes company but a similar one. I thought this was expensive. I did notice that you can buy flat pack wardrobes in B & Q for around 600Euro and noticed them up north for £300 Stg. Anyone any ideas or suggestions, does the first quote sound too expensive or does anyone know a reasonable cabinet maker.


 
You have not specified what it is you are getting for €1800.

If it is just 2 sides, 1 top, 1 bottom, a back and 2 sliding doors you are paying too much.

However if you are getting a whole load of shelves and drawers and having mirrors in the doors, then it's not too bad.



> Hi Fifbelle,
> 
> I am an experienced Joiner/Carpenter and could provide you with a quote - is it just fitting or supply and fit you are looking for? Recently, i've been getting more and more flatpack items to fit as people are heading to IKEA to furnish their houses, although the likes of Sliderobes are still very popular. You can get full details of the services I provide on my site or contact me on **********. I am based in Greystones and generally cover the Dublin and Wicklow areas.


 
I wish I was allowed to advertise here.


----------



## fifibelle (26 Jan 2009)

Hi,

The quote was for 2 sliding doors( nothing fancy) 2 sides, top, no bottom and no back, 3/4 drawers and just hanging rail after that.  Anyone can pm me if they are in the business.


----------



## karltimber (26 Jan 2009)

e1800 is way too expensive.
to buy 2 * 1000mm units - in 15mm cream with 4 doors, 4 internal drawers and shelves would cost me e900 from a local joinery supplier - a fitter could get them cheaper and install in 1 day. 900e for a days work - a bit much.

look at ikea and get a lad to install. 1 day max for two units. get a price for the install not per day. the days of lads asking for hundreds per day is long gone.

or go down to your local social welfare with a "wardrobe fitter needed" sign - you''ll be attacked 

shop around.


----------



## 3CC (27 Jan 2009)

Definitely try cash and carry. And if you have any DIY experience, fit them yourself. They even give you a video of how to do it! The only tricky bit is fitting the closure panels at the sides but you might not even need these depending on your layout. Or just get a chippie to fit the closures after you have done the rest.


----------



## CJPC (27 Jan 2009)

dubgem said:


> I have Ikea wardrobes that my Dad put together.  You can put together different combinations of carcasses and doors, as well as whatever interior fittings you like (which you can easily move or change at a later date).  I have a two metre-wide sliding-door one, with one door (high quality) mirror and the other plain white and I'm delighted with it.
> 
> You can check out their range here, but if you download their Pax wardrobe planner (here) you can literally put together your own customised wardrobe and it'll tell you how much it will cost you in the Belfast store (so you can subtract stuff or go for cheaper doors or whatever if you have to).



Have to agree, got two Pax sliding door wardrobes for my place. One in my own room is two metres as well. The fact that you can pick and choose the interior fittings and change them easily is great.
Better value than anything out there (that I've seen) and not diificult to put together.


----------



## Lulu123 (28 Jan 2009)

Anyone know of anybody who would put the IKEA wardrobes together for me, I am thinking of buying them in a couple of weeks but my husbands talents for DIY are not the best (putting it nicely).
Very impressed by the quality and the prices for them in IKEA but want to make sure I get them fitted properly


----------



## CJPC (28 Jan 2009)

Lulu123 said:


> Anyone know of anybody who would put the IKEA wardrobes together for me, I am thinking of buying them in a couple of weeks but my husbands talents for DIY are not the best (putting it nicely).
> Very impressed by the quality and the prices for them in IKEA but want to make sure I get them fitted properly



Any local carpenter/handyman would definitely knock them up in no time.

I have to say I'm not blessed with much DIY talent myself, but all IKEA stuff comes with very clear instructions.

The bigger stuff can be painstaking to put together, but not complicated.


----------



## zohan (29 Jan 2009)

I would say there can be a HUGE difference in quality of what might like similar units. – as ..said above some companies use 15mm chipboard for the carcase, solid doors , mdf doors, proper solid wood drawers ,softclose., 18mm doors, 25mm doors. So many different variables so you might not be costing like for like.
 This year I had to source new fitted wardrobes for my parent’s house (5 bedrooms) and I also did my own place after, I looked around a LOT of places and I would advise to get a reputable company.  Lots of places look ok on the face of it but on inspection the quality behind the units falls down. But I’m a stickler for quality. I’ve recommended the co who did ours here before. Cawley Furniture . cant fault their work. 
Wherever you go, do the research, and ask plenty of questions. I find its always pays off(in everything  )


----------



## Lulu123 (29 Jan 2009)

zohan, Had a quick look on Cawleys website, very nice indeed.! Do you mind telling me what sort of prices did you pay, say 9 foot wide built in wardrobe?

Thanks


----------



## Male Doon (29 Jan 2009)

I would say to obtain a few quotes...in the current circumstances, most fitters would bite the hand off you for work...they are falling over each other for the business so you should benefit from that.


----------



## zohan (29 Jan 2009)

Lulu, we got a few differed units that were different in price- depending on the range. Basically the folks got top of the range, and I didn’t   I got these ones [broken link removed] and cost me around €1600 for 2 wardrobes. (about 2 meters I think ) 
Even the Gf was happy !


----------



## Lulu123 (14 Feb 2009)

Went to Cawleys Furniture today and to say I was shocked at the prices is an understatment. 
I want an ivory high-gloss 3 metre wardrobe(so 3 doubles) with just basic rails and shelves in two of them and 5 drawers in the middle one - nothing fancy, no lights, no gadgets etc. Was quoted €3625......! Bedroom elegance quoted me €2200 which i still think is pretty steep. Has anyone got similar for cheaper anywhere??


----------



## Male Doon (15 Feb 2009)

Why not go to kitchen fitters for quotes? Anyone who fits kitchens would welcome work fitting wardrobes...it is usually easier work for them! I would suggest going to smaller outfits, guys who work for themselves. They have less overheads and they are desperate for work in some cases.


----------



## Determined (15 Feb 2009)

I've always used Town and Country in Glasnevin. Slaney court close to Woodys. Ask for Dermot or Micheal. They did an island unit for my kitchen, a small bedroom chest and a 2 metre stretch of built in wardrobes complete with shoe rack and shelving all for 2500.


----------



## dubgem (15 Feb 2009)

I just checked the price of my Ikea wardrobe in Belfast - it's 2m wide and 2m high, consists of four 50cm carcasses with a total of four hanging rails, four drawers, six shelves, and has two sliding doors (one plain white and one mirrored).  At current prices it costs Stg£413.


----------



## Petal (15 Feb 2009)

I've looked at IKEA myself. How does this work if you want the stuff delivered? Do you just go up there, buy the stuff and then order delivery? I checked their webpage and it's 100£ for two trolleys to Dublin, so not too bad.


----------



## dubgem (15 Feb 2009)

Yeah, you can either bring it back yourself (it's all flatpack, so you could fit a fair bit in a car or on a roofrack) or get it delivered.  The delivery is actually Stg£100 for two _pallets_, and two trolleys can be more than two pallets (not quite sure how they work it out, they are nearly the same but not quite).

I actually did it both ways on two different trips, and TBH it was so worth paying for it to be delivered because loading and unloading it ourselves was a nightmare - that's why the second time we went for delivery.  It actually worked out about the same as hiring the van, but you do need to accept the fact that it's very difficult (if not impossible) to estimate in advance how many pallets you'll end up with, so you need to be prepared to be shocked at what it's actually going to cost you.

I think it's more worth it with a lot of stuff, because if you only have say one pallet you still have to pay for two (because that's the minimum).  If you were going to just get a wardrobe I don't think it would be worth it, you could definitely fit it on a roofrack, or possibly in the back of a large car with the seats folded down.  The website does give the dimensions  of the flatpack boxes for each item, if you feel like adding it all up.


----------



## Gordanus (16 Feb 2009)

Built-in versus flat pack?

I want the wardrobes to go into alcoves next to (bricked up) chimney breast. The trouble is that measurements are awkward - one alcove is 159cm wide, the other side is 109cm.  If I get Ikea/Cash'n'Carry I'll be left with 9cm space/4.5cm on each side free which I think will just look naff.  Any ideas or opinions?


----------



## Petal (16 Feb 2009)

you could use some MDF to fill in the gaps and paint in the right colour? That's what's been done (by previous owners) in my bedroom alcove. There is about a 7cm strip on the right and it looks grand. Or a little shelving system (MDF or pine) - could hold CDs or books or serve as a wine rack?


----------



## greenfield (16 Feb 2009)

I have used in the past this Dublin firm http://www.bedroomelegance.ie/ - a friend had her living room fitted out before Christmas and like me was very happy with the price and the quality.   Obviously it is not as cheap as Ikea but the quality is very good, especially the fitting.  If you already have a design in mind they will be able to replicate it. - no connection, just happy customer


----------



## corar (16 Feb 2009)

Called a furniture warehouse on the Tuam Road in Galway. Wardrobe there costs 267 euro. Has to be best around. (full-hanging with drawers! )


----------



## Lulu123 (16 Feb 2009)

Yeah I think Bedroom Elegance are coming out the most competitive, will check out Town & Country too though. Ikea dont have what I want unfortunately. Went to the Panelling Centre today and its 2000 for the materials, without fitting. There is a sale of but even still it would probably work out the same at Bedroom Elegance and their quality seemed a bit better.


----------



## Peigsayers (24 Sep 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of [broken link removed]?  I've gotten a quote that seems reasonable but I don't know of anyone who has used them or if the quality is good.  Any info would be useful.
Thanks.


----------



## Concert (24 Sep 2009)

Getting a wall to wall unit in TV room from company called Robe Design, costing E2000 for wall to wall in an ivory and light walnut, dont know if the price is competitive or not but have seen a similar unit in my cousins house and its gorgeous, includes lots of storage.  They also do wardrobes and have a lovely range but I have decided to shop around a little more for the wardrobes.  

Have a look at their website robedesign.com, they have outlets all over the country and have heard their work is excellent.


----------



## Peigsayers (25 Sep 2009)

I'll check them out too.  Thanks.


----------



## Jewel (26 Sep 2009)

hi,

we just bought 2.8M of sliding wardrobes from a local kitchen company. 
3 mirrored doors - 2 sections on each side have 2 rails (high & low) of approx 1M wide. So my husband and I each get 2Ms worth of hanging space. 
Then, the middle section consists of 2 columns of shelves, with the bottom 2 on each side having sliding baskets .
Basic enough, but it will do us. 

1,300 includes delivery and fitting. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## keithkarl200 (26 Sep 2009)

Thats like 225 euro a foot, when i made wardrobes i was charging 160 a foot and any accessories like baskets, trouser rails were extra


----------



## Jewel (26 Sep 2009)

keithkarl200 said:


> Thats like 225 euro a foot, when i made wardrobes i was charging 160 a foot and any accessories like baskets, trouser rails were extra


 
Not sure if that's in reply to my last post...?
In which case it's more like 140 euro per foot, no? 

2.8M = 9.186 ft
9.186 ft at 1,300 euro = 141.52 euro per foot. 
That's including the hanging rails and the 4 baskets and full fitting. 

Maybe you were replying to someone else though.


----------



## keithkarl200 (27 Sep 2009)

yeah sorry, was meant for the original poster


----------

